# Parents Acting Like Children Rant



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

Sorry, I kind of have to rant about this someplace so I might as well do it here.

I love my parents and would do possibly anything to stay within their favor and avoid as many mistakes as possible. However, I just wish that they could stop acting like children in certain situations. This has happened to me multiple times in multiple situations, but I prefer just to rant about this current situation that happened today.

So I have some eye trauma on the right side of my right eye. I've had this for about a week now, and since it has not gotten any better I decided to go see the eye doctor today. My Mom offered to go along and pay since I'm still written as dependant under my parents and therefore have their insurance benefits. After recieving my perscription we went to several different pharmacies to buy my medication. There we were given several prices, all above 100 dollars. The first was 300, the second 175, and the third 140. With insurance the medication only costs about 50 dollars, which is more reasonable then the above prices. However, the pharmacies could not find the rest of our insurance information so we could not get the discount. My Mom and I both went home to ask my Dad about the rest of the insurance information. 

This is the part were it turns a bit sour. My Dad has a habit of getting really pissed off and stressed when he does not recieve information he does not like. He spent about a good 15 minutes throwing things about and just generally causing a mess and arguing with my Mom sayign that's all the information that's on the card and he does not have any other information and things of that matter.

Since I can't stand it when either of them fight and I'm usually there to set things straight with them (like I've done the past several times even as a kid) I grabbed some of my tip money, the perscription, and my car keys. I went back the the pharmacy, paid for the **** thing myself, and let that be the end of the matter. The lady at the front desk was even nice enough to let me know that she will re-enburse me if I was ever to find the rest of the information. 

I'm just tired of acting like a referee for my parents whenever something does not go right. This is part of the reason why I don't want to have kids. I've seen way too much bad parenting, money issues, and other things. 

In the past I've gone as far as telling them I was the culprit for things that never even happened just to make them feel better and calm down. 

Sorry again for the rant, I just had to get that out somewhere so that I can be mentally stable for work later on tonight.


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm sorry that you have to go through this Have you called the insurance company to see if they can help?


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm thinking about personally calling them on Monday when I have more time. At the moment I'm a little swamped with work. I'm pretty sure they're closed for the weekend anyway.


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

Sorry for your situation. Parents are people and people are flawed and all have issues, some people deal with them better than others, but just because your parents act this way does not mean that you are doomed to repeat this. My father had an awful dad when he was young...He drank, was in the army (never home), etc. He ended up dying when my dad was a kid and he was raised by his mother (along with 5 siblings). All this in his past, living the projects, etc, and my dad became a great father because he chose to be different and he got together with my mom, started going to church, etc. Whatever your parents' situation, just rememer that their problems, although they complicate your life right now, do not define you or your future. 

Now, about your meds... I would definitely call the insurance company. The insurance card you have should have your parent's name (the one that holds the insurance), your name (you are on their policy), the company name, group number, policy effective and expiration dates, etc. It should have all of the information that the pharmacy needs. If it does not, then this could be a problem when you go to the doctor, etc. I would really be worrying if the card is missing info. You may also be able to get claim forms from the insurance company to reimburse you for your meds.


----------

